# Logbook-Change of ownership question



## Anto318 (26 May 2008)

Hi all,

I hope you can give me some information. I bought a 07 Ford Focus in March but due to Main Dealer mess up I have only received the logbook still in the previous owners name today.

The main dealer told me that I can take the logbook into the tax office and I can tax the car. Is this correct?

I thought you have to first send the logbook to Shannon and once I get the logbook back in my name then I would be able to tax the car.

Any help you can give would be great as I want to tax the car as soon as possible.

Thanks in advance,
AM


----------



## nolo77 (26 May 2008)

I was in the same position recently and I did just that. I was able to tax my husband's van and the tax office notified Shannon and we got a new Vehicle Registration Cert in the post a week later. cork Co. Council had no problem with it. Common enough practice, I believe.


----------



## Megan (26 May 2008)

nolo77 said:


> I was in the same position recently and I did just that. I was able to tax my husband's van and the tax office notified Shannon and we got a new Vehicle Registration Cert in the post a week later. cork Co. Council had no problem with it. Common enough practice, I believe.



Was your husband's van a first time registered? I thought with a second hand car it was up to the seller to send the logbook to Shannon. It is then posted out to the new owner from Shannon with their name on it.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (27 May 2008)

Megan said:


> Was your husband's van a first time registered? I thought with a second hand car it was up to the seller to send the logbook to Shannon. It is then posted out to the new owner from Shannon with their name on it.


 

The OP said a dealer was involved. When I bought my new (to me) car a few weeks ago the dealer sent the log book away. I recieved a new one in my name last week. I thought this was standard practise with dealers.

Since I didn't have a log book I had to wait for it to arrive before I could tax my car.


----------



## Anto318 (27 May 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I bought the car in March and the main dealer "forgot" to send away the logbook and after a month when I hadn't received anything I rang Shannon who informed me that they hadn't received the logbook. I rang the main dealer back who then said that he completely forget and then ended up that he couldn't find it so had to apply for a replacement. I received the replacement yesterday but the main dealer had a note on the logbook saying that I could just go to the tax office and then will tax the car for me something along the lines of what nolo77 said.

I need to tax the car asap it is May now and I bought the car in March so I think the guards won't be too impressed if they see the receipt of purchase on the window being made in March all because of the stupidity of the main dealer.


----------



## Megan (27 May 2008)

I think I would let the dealer sort it out as it was him/her made the mistake in the first place. I don't think you can tax your car in your motor tax office if the tax book doesn't have your name on it. Check with your local tax office?


----------

